# Schönen Muttertag



## Dr.J (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Forums-Mütter,

Ich wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen Muttertag.  Lasst euch von euren Lieben mal so richtig verwöhnen und nicht nur heute, weil Muttertag ist, sondern auch an den anderen 364 Tagen im Jahr. ​


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schönen Muttertag*

Danke Jürgen

ABER

ich gratuliere auf diesem Weg dann auch mal allen (Ehe)Männern, die ja wesentlich dazu beitragen, daß Mütter Mütter werden 
Und eigentlich halte ich überhaupt garnix von solchen  Feiertagen weil ich das ganze Jahr und Leben Mama bin und das auch genieße
Allerdings habe ich dann auch meiner  knapp 94 jährigen Mutter gratuliert und wurde von Tochter beglückwünscht.
Irgendwie macht mans ja dann doch weils so Usus ist:dumm

lb Grüße 
Ulla


----------



## toschbaer (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schönen Muttertag*

so ist es!!


----------



## Inken (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schönen Muttertag*

Danke, Jürgen! 

Ich verlebe einen sehr angenehmen Muttertag! 

Heute Morgen wurde ich pünktlich um halb sieben von Kind #2 mit einem großen Teller Muffins geweckt. Dafür hatte sie gestern den halben Tag - natürlich völlig heimlich, hat keiner gemerkt.. - bei der Oma verbracht . Vorm Aufwachen sind die Dinger übrigens noch leckerer als sonst! 
Kind #1 war dann etwas säuerlich, weil es nicht die gleiche Idee hatte, und so war kurzfristig die übliche Situation wieder hergestellt.. 

Aus purer Mutterliebe - und nicht etwa um zum Gegenschlag auszuholen..  - schnappte sich Kind #1 dann spontan den Staubsauger, wobei sie dann allerdings das halbe Wohnzimmer für ihre Schwester übrig ließ.. 

Die widerum hat sich inzwischen mit den Restmuffins zu ihrer Freundin verzogen, Hausaufgaben machen.. Toll, am Sonntag..

Kind #1 steht derzeit in der Küche und dreht die weltbesten Rouladen! 

Ich liebe Muttertage, sind sie doch wie alle anderen Tage auch!


----------



## Aristocat (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schönen Muttertag*

Von mir auch ein liebes Dankeschön und mütterliche Grüße an alle anderen Mütter!


----------

